# Fall in love...



## monicapas

Hi people

I need some help, how do u say in Dutch "I'm falling in love with you"?

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Lopes

Hi, that would be something like 'Ik ben verliefd op je aan het worden', but it sounds a little bit strange to me. Wouldn't know a better way to say it though.


----------



## deanmoriarty

You could say: 'Ik word verliefd op je' but it's not very common. Usually we wait until we can say 'Ik ben verliefd op je' which means 'I am in love with you'.


----------



## Vincit

Maybe this : 
 " Ik raak verliefd op jou".


----------



## Joel Smit

> Usually we wait until we can say 'Ik ben verliefd op je' which means 'I am in love with you'.


*

Just don't wait too long.....*


----------



## pdedecker

Vincit said:


> Maybe this :
> " Ik raak verliefd op jou".


That sounds a little strange if you ask me.


----------



## Vincit

pdedecker said:


> That sounds a little strange if you ask me.


 
Wordt toch nog veel gebruikt : " Op iemand verliefd raken "


----------



## pdedecker

Correctie: "op iemand verliefd _worden_"


----------



## Lentekriebels

pdedecker said:


> Correctie: "op iemand verliefd _worden_"


 
Dat zou ik ook zeggen.

I dont think that the literal translation would be used, but if youre falling for someone but youre not yet in love the thing that I think makes most sense to say is 'ik denk dat ik verliefd op je ben', which means 'I think im in love with you'. It's not exactly what you mean, but it comes close.


----------



## Vincit

pdedecker said:


> Correctie: "op iemand verliefd _worden_"


 
Raadpleeg Van Daele bij het werkwoord "raken" en dan zal je tot een ander besluit moeten komen.


----------



## pdedecker

Daar kan ik niets tegen inbrengen. Maar ik blijf erbij dat het raar klinkt.


----------



## Lentekriebels

pdedecker said:


> Daar kan ik niets tegen inbrengen. Maar ik blijf erbij dat het raar klinkt.


Ik ook. Op internet bij Van Dale staat inderdaad bij raken ook 'emotie opwekken', maar aan de andere kant is het wel verliefd zijn. Wat je niet al bent moet je nog worden en dus lijkt verliefd worden me geen vreemde constructie..


----------



## Vincit

pdedecker said:


> Daar kan ik niets tegen inbrengen. Maar ik blijf erbij dat het raar klinkt.


 
Onbekend onbemind. Met m'n interventie wilde ik alleen duiden dat je je op verschillende wijzes kan uitdrukken, ook al klinkt het raar. Ook denk ik dat de regio waarin je woont heel belangrijk kan zijn.


----------



## Baunilha

Vincit said:


> Onbekend onbemind. Met m'n interventie wilde ik alleen duiden dat je je op verschillende wijzes kan uitdrukken, ook al klinkt het raar. Ook denk ik dat de regio waarin je woont heel belangrijk kan zijn.



Daar ben ik het wel mee eens. Trouwens, ik vind de meeste van de gegeven opties wel iets hebben dat ik niet lekker vind klinken. Maar denk eerder dat het met het Nederlands taaleigen te maken heeft, dan met de mogelijke oplossingen die gegeven zijn.

Fijne jaarwisseling, mensen.


----------

